# How many calories do you eat on cycle?



## weavy88 (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm probably gonna start off with 4500 and work my way up to around 5500-6000 as my cycle progresses.  I weigh 210 lbs right now.  What do you guys do?


----------



## Pinkbear (Aug 3, 2014)

I just eat when I'm hungry.
I'm hungry all the time =(
To many to count


It depends on your goals
You bulking or cutting?


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Aug 3, 2014)

I eat as many as I need to in order to reach my goals.


----------



## Assassin32 (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm like Pink, when I'm hungry, I eat. I don't count calories, my wife does that. I'm a dude, I just eat lots of food.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 3, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> I just eat when I'm hungry.
> I'm hungry all the time =(




^^This 


If I'm not starving half the day, I'm bulking


----------



## bubbagump (Aug 4, 2014)

It varies.    I eat when I'm hungry but I try to eat quality food.  Red meat, chicken, rice , veggies.  Plus pop tarts.


----------



## grind4it (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm 220 right now and I eat around 3500 clean calories to maintain.  I'm pretty ripped this time of year. Like has already been said; it's relative to your goal.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 4, 2014)

I try to get 5k every day.


----------



## bubbagump (Aug 4, 2014)

No way I can get 5k plus a day.  I do good to put down 3000 on a good day during maintenance.   Bulk season it's eat till I'm sick but I don't really keep track so I can't say for sure.    Will on next cycle.  My diet kinda sucks.  That's why I got on with Sponge.


----------



## Fidelity (Aug 6, 2014)

weavy88 said:


> I'm probably gonna start off with 4500 and work my way up to around 5500-6000 as my cycle progresses.  I weigh 210 lbs right now.  What do you guys do?



What are your goals
What is your BMR
Calculate your BMR then adjust caloric intake based on those values.
Tons of info on how to do this


----------

